# Laptops Are Crippling Us



## Sarath (May 11, 2011)

If sitting is killing us then Laptops are crippling us
Switch back to desktops evreryone 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*LINK* Laptops Are Crippling Us | Zoli's Blog
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*www.zoliblog.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/flickr.com/articles/article_images/laptop_positions.gif


Gotta love this comment:



> Update (8/6/08): Gotta love this by Assaf:
> 
> You see, the most expensive piece of hardware to maintain is the one I run: eyes, back, fingers. It’s very, very, expensive to repair, and it requires a lot of downtime. So that’s the first TCO on my mind when purchasing a new computer.


----------



## iamharish15 (May 12, 2011)

nice one. we all should take care about how many hours we spend on our laptops/desktops... and should take small rests after short intervals....


----------



## iinfi (May 12, 2011)

16 hrs a day on an avg infront of desktop in office and laptop in my room


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2011)

This is absolutely correct. I used a laptop in position B at my previous job for like 5 years. Then one day, my back totally locked up, was bed ridden for a week. Could not even move. Even going to the loo was...GAWDDDDDDDDD.

Even if one HAS to use a laptop, keep your back straight at all times.


----------



## freshseasons (May 12, 2011)

I think its all in the posture. Have been on desktop since 1997 5 hrs a day and on laptop 2 Hrs evening.
  Never a problem apart from few hard fingers.


----------



## ajayashish (May 12, 2011)

Well previously i used to have a lot of backpain as i am used to working for long hours on my laptop... then i bought a monitor and switched to normal position ... and now I dont have that pain for last 2 months..


----------



## rajeevk (May 12, 2011)

It is better that you take break for 5 minutes by walking around after a period of an hour. It will give relaxation to your eyes and your muscles also.


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

Everything in the world has it's side-effects, now how on earth am I gonna keep a note on all of 'em.
_Desktops FTW!_


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> This is absolutely correct. I used a laptop in position B at my previous job for like 5 years. Then one day, my back totally locked up, was bed ridden for a week. Could not even move. Even going to the loo was...GAWDDDDDDDDD.
> 
> Even if one HAS to use a laptop, keep your back straight at all times.



I understand your pain, but unfortunately i can't live without my laptop.


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> If sitting is killing us then Laptops are crippling us



I liked this tag line! 

But seriously, never thought on the ergonomic angle of using laptops. 
Really, people should not use laptops for extended periods of time, only while traveling!

Its good, that my dream is not to buy a laptop, anytime sooner... but a powerful Desktop first!


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2011)

Ironically ever since i posted this i started using the laptop in some of the most awkward positions.

I never knew laptops had the capacity to affect generations to come (or not to come )


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I never knew laptops had the capacity to affect generations to come (or not to come )



Laptops, and all kinds of modern marvels, are a relatively short phenomenon pal.. so most of the ill effects it provides, can only be discovered, in our generation only! The next generation to come, would have a handy manual on such things, as a result of us being the guinea pigs!


----------



## Render_Man (May 15, 2011)

Hilarious read "You see, the most expensive piece of hardware to maintain is the one I run: eyes, back, fingers. It’s very, very, expensive to repair, and it requires a lot of downtime."
  Always have been propogating usage of desktops(since laptops require heavy investment towards maintenance as well).

However Laptops are still awesome, for some.(those running businesses out of small cubicles)


----------

